#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  நிஜ வாழ்க்கை கதாநாயகன்

## Vaishnavi

நாங்கள் திரைப்படங்களில் தான் கதாநாயகர்களை பார்த்திருக்கிறோம். ஆனால் நிஜ வாழ்க்கையிலும் கதாநாயகர்கள் இருக்கிறார்கள். ஆனால் அவர்களை நாங்கள் கதாநாயகர்களாக ஏற்று கொள்ள தவறி விடுகிறோம். நிஜ வாழ்க்கையில் கதாநாயகர்கள் எப்படி இருக்க வேண்டும் என்று நீங்கள் நினைக்கிறீர்கள்?

----------


## Vaishnavi

> எங்க இருந்து இப்படி எல்லாம் யோசிக்கிறீங்க?


அது தானா வருகிறது நண்பா !

----------


## The Witcher

தானாக வருவதற்கு அது என்ன .................... Please put the suitable words here  :Car:

----------


## Vaishnavi

> தானாக வருவதற்கு அது என்ன .................... Please put the suitable words here


நான் ஒரு கேள்வி கேட்டால் நீங்கள் என்னிடம் ஒரு கேள்வியை கேட்கிறீர்களே நண்பா.. நான் கேட்ட கேள்விக்கான பதிலை உங்களால் பகிர்ந்து கொள்ள முடியும் என்றால் உங்களுடைய கருத்தை கூறுங்கள்.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> நானே என் வாழ்க்கையின் கதாநாயகன். போதுமா இல்லாட்டி இன்னும் வேண்டுமா?


நான் உங்களிடம் உணவா கேட்டேன் "போதுமா இல்லாட்டி இன்னும் வேண்டுமா" என்று கேக்கிறீர்கள்.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

நீங்கள் தான் உங்கள் வாழ்க்கையில் கதாநாயகன் என்று சொல்கிறீர்கள், நான் அதை கேக்கவில்லையே  :Confused:  ஒரு கதாநாயகன் நிஜ வாழ்க்கையில் எப்படி இருக்க வேண்டும்? என்று தான் கேட்டேன்.அதற்கான உங்கள் கருத்தை பகிர்ந்து கொள்கிறீர்களா?  :Smile:  அதை விட்டிட்டு நீங்கள் தான் கதாநாயகன் என்று சொல்லி கொண்டிருக்கிறீர்களே நண்பா.... :Cool:

----------


## Inthu

> நாங்கள் திரைப்படங்களில் தான் கதாநாயகர்களை பார்த்திருக்கிறோம். ஆனால் நிஜ வாழ்க்கையிலும் கதாநாயகர்கள் இருக்கிறார்கள். ஆனால் அவர்களை நாங்கள் கதாநாயகர்களாக ஏற்று கொள்ள தவறி விடுகிறோம். நிஜ வாழ்க்கையில் கதாநாயகர்கள் எப்படி இருக்க வேண்டும் என்று நீங்கள் நினைக்கிறீர்கள்?


எங்களுடைய இன்பத்தில் மட்டும் பங்கெடுக்காமல் நம்முடைய அனைத்து துன்பமான மற்றும் இன்பமான சந்தர்ப்பங்களிலும் எங்களுடன் துணையாக நிற்க வேண்டும்.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> நான் எப்படி என்னை பற்றி கூறுவது.. ஒரு அறிவு இல்ல உங்களுக்கு. எனக்கு தற்பெருமை பிடிக்காது.
> 
> நகைச்சுவை....கூறும் அளவிற்கு இல்லை நீங்கள் இன்னும் பயிற்சி பெறுங்கள்.


உண்மை தான் Witcher உங்கள் அளவுக்கு நகைச்சுவை கூறுவதற்கு எனக்கு பயிற்சி தேவை தான் இப்போது தானே ஆரம்பித்துள்ளேன் போக போக பழகிவிடும். நன்றி உங்கள் கருத்துக்கு :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bhavya

> நாங்கள் திரைப்படங்களில் தான் கதாநாயகர்களை பார்த்திருக்கிறோம். ஆனால் நிஜ வாழ்க்கையிலும் கதாநாயகர்கள் இருக்கிறார்கள். ஆனால் அவர்களை நாங்கள் கதாநாயகர்களாக ஏற்று கொள்ள தவறி விடுகிறோம். நிஜ வாழ்க்கையில் கதாநாயகர்கள் எப்படி இருக்க வேண்டும் என்று நீங்கள் நினைக்கிறீர்கள்?


நிஜ வாழ்க்கையில் நம் வாழ்க்கை கதையின் கதாநாயகர்கள் நாம் தான். And I think Witcher also said the same, Am I right Witcher?

----------


## Vaishnavi

> நீங்க நாசமா போறது இல்லாம அவங்களையும் நாசமாக்கணும். அது தானே உங்கட குறிக்கோள்.


அப்படி இல்லை நண்பா அவர் அவருடைய கருத்தை பகிர்ந்துள்ளார். that's all

----------

